#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [其他] 2005年首次獸化聚會-報名區

## 狐狸

2005年7月29日辦獸化聚會活動囉!!!
詳情請看以下檔案~~

主辦者::狐狸 . KOVU高浮 . 幼狼
報名日期至7月26日截止~動作要快!!

****集合請在南京東路捷運站唯一出口*******

****報名緊急電話可用mail傳給我**********
digimontokyooooo@hotmail.com 

****此區為報名區...發問請再另一區~謝謝******

----------


## Wolfy

舉爪！

我要去～～～

----------


## sanari

沒有報名截止日期...
私加？

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

> 2005年7月29日辦獸化聚會活動囉!!!
> 詳情請看以下檔案~~
> 
> **此區為報名區...發問請再另一區~謝謝**


我那天要被抓去當奴隸幫我哥拍照說(茶
30號則是奇獸學院的聚會

----------


## 咪汪

可以不穿獸裝去嗎?
個人有肢體上困擾..... 

**更改

咪汪抱歉~~~~對不起>///<""""
這裡是報名區><
疑問可以到發問區唷~^^~
 :P

----------


## 狐狸

> 作者: 狐狸
> 
> 2005年7月29日辦獸化聚會活動囉!!!
> 詳情請看以下檔案~~
> 
> **此區為報名區...發問請再另一區~謝謝**
> 
> 
> 我那天要被抓去當奴隸幫我哥拍照說(茶
> 30號則是奇獸學院的聚會


不能撮開嗎~~>///////<
我們是下午才開始的唷~

----------


## 紫月狼

好想去唷那天可惜我要教一整天的電腦....
殘念~~orz
好想要去怎麼辦

----------


## 狐狸

> 好想去唷那天可惜我要教一整天的電腦....
> 殘念~~orz
> 好想要去怎麼辦


看...看你囉~
請假?!(打死)

----------


## 食老TPOA

保留一下小生的名額......
小生正在努力跟補習班打通打通
如果小生沒有明確講說要去
那就是打通失敗了......(昏死)

----------


## VODKA狼

異議~~!!
我也要去(+1)

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

恩..我哥放我去了 31號在去幫她就好了

但是我可不可以不穿毛毛裝阿?
沒錢敗這種東西
我帶娃娃去代替好囉?

----------


## 狐狸

> 恩..我哥放我去了 31號在去幫她就好了
> 
> 但是我可不可以不穿毛毛裝阿?
> 沒錢敗這種東西
> 我帶娃娃去代替好囉?


呵呵~沒有呀~沒有要穿毛毛裝~
毛毛裝是只有我穿....XD~

錢喔...昨狼尾巴材料費應該差不多一百左右....

----------


## Kofu

我也要參加XDDDDDDDD


但是我不能去= ="""到時候打電話ㄅ~~~~

----------


## VODKA狼

> 我也要參加XDDDDDDDD
> 
> 
> 但是我不能去= ="""到時候打電話ㄅ~~~~


耶~~~又能跟KOFU你說話了XD

----------


## 狼馬

已經申請到當天的假期
當天在下會與會參加的   :害羞:

----------


## 食老TPOA

應該打通OK了........吧
反正不行小生也會硬拗到要去的~
(擋我者屎~~~~~~~X3)

----------


## 翼~*

我也好想去呀>o< 但是一個人要去那麼遠的地方...實在有點困難呀><""(呆呆的望著)

----------


## Anonymous

那天我要帶什麼去捏...
娃娃= =??...<=怕弄髒捏-3-..
狗餅乾= =??...<=是誰要吃ㄉ呀= =?
狗狗= =??...<=會下死喵巴= ="

----------


## 狐狸

目前前往人員為::
狐狸.幼狼.海豚.高浮.灰狼.沙狼.V仔狼.木野穆凌(暫定).狼馬.食老.命狼.水籃

12人隻獸參加!!!

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

看完報名表後
很好 我沒興趣
我不是對不娃娃裝很有興趣
而且我也不討厭當人類
而且我沒錢花150在這方面上(別看我 我是窮學生)
去一趟台中我就要存2~3個月錢了
沒錢再去玩這個= =/
拍謝囉
為了下次跟玩具的相遇 只好把這方面錢省下

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

這麼多獸都要去喔..真好Q_Q
笨狼我實在沒辦法跑到台北那麼遠去說....
好想去喔>"<

----------


## Anonymous

唉呀呀呀呀....
好多獸低不認識ㄝ><"......
怎麼辦咧><"

----------

